
The Evolution of Digital Twins - Lind5
https://semiengineering.com/the-evolution-of-digital-twins/
======
nick_kline
Urgh, terminology! Digital twin apparently means the same as a test mock. If
you test your app's db interactions with a mock of a database, then you don't
need an instance of that db always available, among other things.

